# dark spots on outside of foundation wall



## Kashif_NSW (Jul 4, 2015)

*Dark stains on concrete foundation*

Hey guys, can anyone guide me on the dark stains present on the exterior of concrete foundation.
these spots doubled in the last 5 years or so.
from outside the stains look like some new cement patches, but this all is several years old.

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Foundations wicking up water.
May never have been water proofed below grade.
Is there gutters, drain tiles?


----------



## Kashif_NSW (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks, there are rain gutters, but no French drains or drain tiles.
The house is on the foot of a hill, and is mostly limestone based.
If I leave it as it is, would it create damage to the foundation or structure?
I was also wondering if planting a tree in the front will help, as it can suck some water.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A tree is the last thing you want near a foundation.
It will cause cracks, leaves will clog up the gutters, shade will cause mold to form, ECT. ECT.
Yes water can weaken the foundation and footing.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

That picture is too far away to see anything. But those retaining blocks seem to also have dark blotches. Are they the same? If this is the north side of the house it may be mold/mildew/fungus. Try scrubbing them off with a good detergent and stiff bristle brush.

Also, your lawn sprinklers may be keeping the wall damp promoting this growth.


----------

